# Cycling shorts for kids?



## Easytigers (8 May 2015)

Have been cycling with my son on the tag-along for a couple of weeks now and we're trying to venture out further each time. We've got a trip planned for tomorrow that should take about and hour and a half. Thing is that after about 45 mins he complains that his bottom is getting sore. Not sure whether he just needs to get more saddle time or whether he'd benefit from cycling shorts...

Do you think he'll just get used to it (although I certainly wear cycling shorts for our rides)?
or
Should I buy him some cycling shorts and do they even make them for 7yr olds???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kumquat (8 May 2015)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-junior-cycling-shorts-black-red-id_8328335.html 
My brother had a pair of decathlon kids shorts a few years ago and they were basically exactly the same as the cheap adult ones (that I had) only smaller. Better than nothing, anyway.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2015)

I personally would get him more saddle time first as 45 mins isn't really anything. Also, I presume things like the saddle set up is ok?



That said though, if shorts help keep him cycling then.....

Oh my! You have now got me thinking about a 7 year old's bum!


----------



## Puddles (9 May 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Have been cycling with my son on the tag-along for a couple of weeks now and we're trying to venture out further each time. We've got a trip planned for tomorrow that should take about and hour and a half. Thing is that after about 45 mins he complains that his bottom is getting sore. Not sure whether he just needs to get more saddle time or whether he'd benefit from cycling shorts...
> 
> Do you think he'll just get used to it (although I certainly wear cycling shorts for our rides)?
> or
> ...


Yes they do.. make them that is

I get Squidges from the dreaded Sports Direct, the way he grows I am not paying lots of pennies for them he likes them.

I don't wear them... the world is not ready for me in lycra and I have my own built in padding...


----------



## cyberknight (9 May 2015)

Kumquat said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-junior-cycling-shorts-black-red-id_8328335.html
> My brother had a pair of decathlon kids shorts a few years ago and they were basically exactly the same as the cheap adult ones (that I had) only smaller. Better than nothing, anyway.


My lad bought some of them at x mas with his pressie money ,they look good for the price .


----------



## Kestevan (11 May 2015)

+1 for the Decathlon shorts.
My lads been wearing them for a while.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2015)

There also a company that specialises in them.
I'll try to find the contact details for you. 
Right found them.
www.justjuniorscyclewear.co.uk/
Excellent service and I can well recommend her (Kathy).


----------

